# BOWED UP SHARK



## riley (Oct 11, 2007)

SHARK PICS ALABAMA POINT


----------



## riley (Oct 11, 2007)

Going to the bob sikes for some red action sat.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

what a crowd!

nice catch :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like he messed with wrong bunch of people. Nice fish


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Did'nt get a good angle on the head. What kind of shark was it?


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Always good toput on a show:clap:clap.nice fish:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a sandbar shark. You can tell from the tall dorsal and long pectoral fins as well as the lack of markings on fin tips or dusky coloration under the pectorals like a bull. Not bad eating as long as you bleed them out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Very noce job!!!!!


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

would still like for someone to explain the process of bleeding out a shark. Need to know in case I decide to keep one.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

bleeding out a shark is simple......cut off the tale and let him bleed until he stops moving. Then poke him with a long stick....just to be sure....lol. When you feel it is safe (it probably isn't) slice down the belly and pull everything out. I don't trust them teeth till the head comes off...hahaha. But bleed them as fast as you can...... Mine are usually bleeding within a minute of it hitting the planks!


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, now the shark has been bled. What next, do you remove hide/skin and then steak him or do you live hide/skin on? If caught from boat and it is small enough , is it legal to cut tail and bleed him prior to returning to beach? Would not want to get caught doing something illegal. tks for reply


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There are a few different ways of cleaning a shark. I usually bleed it out then gut it. Then steak it. After steaking it I will cut the skin off and any red meat. Soak in lemon juice for at least 30-45 minutes prior to freezing. Then soak in milk for a little while before cooking. Some people even freeze the meat in the milk.

The shark must be in whole condition when out on a boat. Cutting the tail to bleed it out and gutting should be fine.Since there isn't a length limit on the shark. Just a cull limit. As long as the officer can tell that it's a shark and how many you have.......you are good to go. I normally bleed and then gut while out on water. I wait to steak till I get home. You may want to contact FWC as to wether gutting is allowed at sea though, just to be safe. I don't see why it wouldn't be but you never know. I normally throw a couple of bags of ice in the cavityand keep on fishing.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

That how we doooooo, nice fish :clap:clap


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

konz - thanks for taking the time to explain the shark bleeding and preparation for me. I appreciate the info. dan


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Any time brother, when it warms up we'll meet up and and do a little shark fishing. I'll show you first hand how I do it. By that time though you will probably already be a pro at it!

Tight Lines.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

konz - when the weather is right I'll take you up on the getting together to fish offer. Probably won't do much before spring anyway as I am having my hand operated on and will need time to heal. dan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cutting the tail off is fine in florida waters just make sure that if you are fishing in any other states waters that most do require a minimum size limit which is usually the fork length of the shark. If that is the situation I would cut through most of the base of the tail but leave a thick flap of skin so the length can be determined. This is legal in alabama and probably most states.


----------

